
Ask HN: HN: Mark All Read for Firefox 57? - anotheryou
Hi,
I don&#x27;t use HN without this extention anymore. Any webextention that would work?<p>legacy add-on for FF: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;hacker-news-mark-all-read&#x2F;<p>chrome version: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;hacker-news-mark-all-read&#x2F;fghfahcbhpdeeaaofcefaoodmfejieok?hl=en<p>Maybe chrome store foxified will return to safe the day...
======
anotheryou
a friend helped :)

[https://github.com/andreicristianpetcu/HNMarkAllRead/release...](https://github.com/andreicristianpetcu/HNMarkAllRead/releases)

------
anotheryou
I forked the chrome one and it worked, but I'm too lazy to sign...

anyone willing to?

